
Google News Archive update 2013 - chippy
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/news/Gl23RwnTIlg/onN_L4PCAAAJ
======
chippy
2 years ago Google disabled their News Archive (incl historical news from the
18th century to present day) and it has never been switched back on.

Does Google have the willingness to address this and improve their services?
What happened two years ago in Google that has led to all those cool things
being degraded?

